

Trello for Android: The unofficial app - aritraghosh007
https://github.com/chrisHoekstra/Trello-Android

======
swah
I'm trying to use Trello to keep tasks and bugs for my current startup, but it
didn't scale so well - its nice for few lists and cards but not many (I might
just be using it wrong, I've nevr done Scrum/Kanban etc)

~~~
wpietri
I use a physical board for this; you can see it on this page:

<http://needfeed.com/about/working>

If we were modeling it in Trello, our columns would be:

* backlog * on deck * working * on hold * to review * done this week * done previously

We also have a separate backlog for technical stuff.

As you can see by the number of cards, our 50-square-foot wall rack displays a
lot more than fits on a single screen. So the medium may just not match the
use; my personal Trello boards are definitely smaller.

That said, you should also consider whether you need to track less stuff. It
is only worth creating a card if there's some reasonable chance that you'll
actually do something with the card. It's much easier to learn to just let go
of things than it is to have a 1000-item backlog slowing you down every time
you try to work with it.

I also encourage people to put more time into bug reduction and less into bug
management. Even though we're a startup, we are very happy we've built an
extensive unit testing suite, and a more modest suite of end-to-end tests.
Having tried it both ways, it's my considered opinion that if I need a
database to keep track of all the mistakes I'm making, I should make fewer
mistakes.

------
aritraghosh007
The official app is still underway [https://trello.com/card/android-
app/4e9447b45504d8000025e533...](https://trello.com/card/android-
app/4e9447b45504d8000025e533/7)

------
wpietri
Does it work? If so, where can I get it? Their phone HTML interface is a fine
start, but I'd love something native.

